# New anti-tax site by Cigar Dave



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

The 21st century American Revolution begins here.

YES to fair, low taxes!
YES to strict term limits!
YES to clean sheet zero-based budgeting!
YES to eliminating the pork!
YES to eliminating the IRS!
YES to ending cushy government pensions!
YES to eliminating bureaucracy!
YES to eliminating political parties!
YES to securing the borders!
YES TO RECLAIMING AMERICA AS THE LAND OF THE FREE AND LAND OF OPPORTUNITY! 
[email protected]

http://www.tampateaparty.com

Sign up to be kept up to date.:c


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

Be interesting to see what he puts up on the site. It's only a placeholder now.


----------



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

Teninx said:


> Be interesting to see what he puts up on the site. It's only a placeholder now.


I heard him promoting it this week on the air. We'll see.:tu


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

I applaud Cigar Dave for putting out the word on unfair taxation, but I wish that he would quit spouting that the tax increase is 20,000 percent. We're not going to raise awareness for our cause with outlandish claims. I know that cigar manufacturers have made this statement but for the life of me I can't figure out how anyone will believe that a $10. cigar will cost $2,010. after this tax.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

It won't. The _tax_ increased by 20,000 percent. It used to be 10% with a cap of something like 5 cents. The cap is now $10, so a cigar that was taxed $0.05 is now taxed $10. $10 is 20,000% higher than 5 cents.


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

kjjm4 said:


> It won't. The _tax_ increased by 20,000 percent. It used to be 10% with a cap of something like 5 cents. The cap is now $10, so a cigar that was taxed $0.05 is now taxed $10. $10 is 20,000% higher than 5 cents.


Ahhhh. A rate of 53% is alarming enough, with a $10 cigar going to cost $15.30. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Teninx said:


> Ahhhh. A rate of 53% is alarming enough, with a $10 cigar going to cost $15.30. Thank you.


okay so how can we get the public involved...not just cigars but all tax increases, illegal aliens raping and killing our citizens...no one cares about the citizens, we're just supposed to take it


----------

